# Pamācības >  Taimeris ar atkārtojumu.

## emils_s

Labvakar,

Nepieciešams izveidot taimeri ar regulējamu intervālu garumu un pauzi starp to. Nepieciešams lai ieslēgtu un izslēgtu 6v motorīti. Argusā uzgāju ko šādu: http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php...ducts_id=47332

Vai ir iespējams Argusā pieejamo ietaisi pielāgot 6v motora darbībai? Steidzami gaidu atbildes, rītdienas laikā būtu ļoti vēlams sataisīt. Droši var zvanīt rakstīt arī kāds kas var uztaisīt šo ierīci par attiecīgu samaksu. tel.nr.26522220 vai emils@emils.lv

Emīls

----------


## Delfins

tur ir relejs, attiecigi var pieslēgt jebko, ka tik ir ir barošana + pats motoriņš (ja tas ir parastais motoriņš bez kontroliera neieciešamības)

----------


## ansius

tas tev timelapse?

un kā delfins teica, caur releju jau vari saslēgt ko tev vajag, jo ar shēmu tā ir nesaistīta ķēde. otra lieta ieliekot 5V releju tīri teorētiski shēma varētu strādāt arī no 6V  ::

----------


## emils_s

tas man priekš timelapse domāts  :: 

o.k. tad iepirkšu rītdien argusā to mantiņu un cerams, ka viss izdosies  ::

----------

